
As The Age Of The Physical Book Retreats, The Cult Of The Physical Book Advances - FluidDjango
http://www.forbes.com/sites/trevorbutterworth/2011/12/28/as-the-age-of-the-physical-book-retreats-the-cult-of-the-physical-book-advances/
======
Todd
If you're in Paris visiting Shakespeare and Co., don't miss the Abbey Bookshop
around the corner. It's run by a nice guy from Canadian and it's got books
stacked to the ceiling.

